#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Практика Пхова

## Андрей Ж

Все кто прошел полный ретрит по практике Пхова с Е.С. Аянгом Тулку Ринпоче приглашаются на совместную практику Пхова в пятницу 22.10.2010 к 19.30 в центр Шри Сингха  

P.S. собой возьмите тексты


как добраться см. здесь

подписаться на новости здесь

----------

